# Can we get an 8 string tab thread?



## sleightest (May 27, 2012)

Ive only had my 8 string for a couple months now and Im trying to get better at writing riffs just wondering if anyone has any cool ideas they want to share or know of any good 8 string specific tabs that might help me be more creative. Ive been tuning to drop A and playing 7 string songs but I want to expand beyond that. Im mostly looking for stuff to play in standard 8 because I havent started messing with putting on a fatter low string and I have a 26.5 scale neck.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 27, 2012)

tune it a half step down and jam some after the burial.


----------



## Djentlyman (May 27, 2012)

Listen to Animals as Leaders. They use some really cool chordal progressions and their clean sections sound amazing. They always give me inspiration for new ideas.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 27, 2012)

Meshuggah.


----------



## GSingleton (May 27, 2012)

buy me guitar pro 6 and we can talk


----------



## sleightest (May 29, 2012)

its not bands im looking to listen too Im looking for written tabs just something to try to learn to play. Links or just posting riff ideas in here


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 29, 2012)

exactly look up the bands mentioned


----------



## Lives Once Abstract (May 29, 2012)

Search results for: "animals as leaders" | Songsterr Guitar Tabs and Chords this site is the best source that i have found for any animals as leaders stuff and any other ERG tabs (even though the tablature is in seven string form and not an 8 its accurate and if you know how to play guitar you can easily translate it to an 8.)

here is a little riff from one of the songs i wrote. just to to give you an idea of what some of my personal approach to an eight is when i write. even though i write with many different styles this is a taste of some the more heavier metal stuff i like to write with odd rhythms and stuff like math metal. 

E-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
G-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
D-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
A--6-----------9------------5-------------------5-----------------------------5b----------------------------7------|
E--8-----------10-----------7-------------------7-----------------------------5b----------------------------7------|
B--7-----------8------------6-------------------6-------------------------------------------------------------------|
F#-----0----0-------0-----------4b5----0---------4b5-------0-0---0-------5------5----5-----5-------8---8-------8-|


E------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
G------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
D------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
A----------------2---2-------------2---------3--------------------------------------------------------------------------|
E----------------2---2-------------2---------3--------------------------------------------2br----------------------------|
B-----------------------------------------------------------------6/7\6-------------------------2------------------------|
F#-1-1---1---1-----------1-1-1-------1---3------3---1----1-1-----------0--0---0--0---0-----3----3br----0-0---0---0----|
* * *


----------



## sleightest (May 30, 2012)

Lives Once Abstract said:


> Search results for: "animals as leaders" | Songsterr Guitar Tabs and Chords this site is the best source that i have found for any animals as leaders stuff and any other ERG tabs (even though the tablature is in seven string form and not an 8 its accurate and if you know how to play guitar you can easily translate it to an 8.)
> 
> here is a little riff from one of the songs i wrote. just to to give you an idea of what some of my personal approach to an eight is when i write. even though i write with many different styles this is a taste of some the more heavier metal stuff i like to write with odd rhythms and stuff like math metal.
> 
> ...


thankyou very much sir that is exactly what I was looking for 8 string specific tabs. Ive looked up some animals as leaders stuff etc but sometimes I just dont like having to type up or write down new tabs for me to remember.


----------



## sleightest (May 30, 2012)

Idea Im working on
E-----------------------------------------------------
B----------------------------------(sweep)-------------
G-----------------------------------------------------
D--------------------------------------------------------
A----------------------------------------6-7/14----------
E-----------------------0-h7-h9-------7--------------
B------------0-h7-h9---------------9-------------------
F#-0-h5-h7--------------------------------------------


----------



## guy in latvia (May 30, 2012)

Lets get creative and start making some 8 string sweeps and shred those things dead!

From what I've seen so far there are two approaches to using the 8th string. One is the Meshuggah approach where you chug your ass off on it. The other is the AAL approach where you use it together with the higher strings as a bass line, in essence playing a bass and guitar at the same time.

So far I've been playing in drop E and using the 8th to play low chords (such as B and A instead of using the 7th string) in order to move faster up and down the neck. I'm trying to write some groovy and doomy stuff on it as well, lets see how that goes. Will share some ideas down the line.


----------



## Ben.Last (May 30, 2012)

What would actually be even more useful for me, as someone who's not especially into theory, is resources for things like 8 string chords and such.


----------



## guy in latvia (May 31, 2012)

^ I don't really see how you're going to pull off 8 string chords, unless you have ridiculously long fingers (envy).


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 31, 2012)

guy in latvia said:


> Lets get creative and start making some 8 string sweeps and shred those things dead!
> 
> From what I've seen so far there are two approaches to using the 8th string. One is the Meshuggah approach where you chug your ass off on it. The other is the AAL approach where you use it together with the higher strings as a bass line, in essence playing a bass and guitar at the same time.
> 
> So far I've been playing in drop E and using the 8th to play low chords (such as B and A instead of using the 7th string) in order to move faster up and down the neck. I'm trying to write some groovy and doomy stuff on it as well, lets see how that goes. Will share some ideas down the line.



Tosin also uses it to add "space" in chords by spreading the notes out between different octaves. At least I think he explained something along those lines in his "Why 8 Strings?" (Not the real name) video.

I use my 8 like you. I also use it to add girth to some chords by doubling what I play on E2 withe my newly acquired E1.


----------



## guy in latvia (May 31, 2012)

How do you manage to play the E1 without hitting the B in between?

Also, the 8th string really sounds amazing when used with octave chords, beautiful for post metal


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 31, 2012)

E and B form a power chord. I don't worry ab not hitting it. And you can fret higher on the neck toget the higher octaves and use the open E or even capo it depending on the chord(s)


----------



## guy in latvia (May 31, 2012)

I know that its a chord, its just that most of the time the low frequencies cancel each other out, thats why I asked the bizarre question.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 31, 2012)

Well what I mean is that you could take the same 6 or 7 string chord shape and move it up an octave linearly and use the open E behind that (assuming it won't clash with the chord you're using).



Check out the video starting around 1:51


----------



## sleightest (May 31, 2012)

found this 8-String Guitar Chord Shapes


----------



## JosephAOI (May 31, 2012)

Not sure if this'll help but right now as a 7 string player, I play in drop G and I'm planning on getting an 8 sometime soon to try out GDGCFADG cause I think it'd be interesting to write in. Just tossing out some ideas


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Jun 3, 2012)

I got an intresting 8 string sweep. its based on the Dm shape
e |-----------------------------------------------15---------------15-------------------------------------------------|
b |-------------------------------------------17-----17------17------17---------------------------------------------|
G |--------------------------------------16--------------16---------------16-----------------------------------------|
D |----------------------------------14-----------------------------------------14------------------------------------|
A |------------10--------------10--------------------------------------------------10-----------10------------------|
E |--------12-----12-----12-----------------------------------------------------------12----12----12---------------|
B |----12-------------12------------------------------------------------------------------12-----------12-----------|
Gb|10-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------10--------|

I have a wierd fascination with the Dm shape.


----------

